# Expected Downtime Tonight



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

We are still having some errors related to the forum database and will be taking the site down around midnight PST.

We estimate that it will take 30 to 45 minutes.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm done with attempted repair for tonight. I won't know for sure if it fixed the issue for a little while. If it didn't nothing will be done until tomorrow night.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

We appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm trying to be better about using this Announcement forum and keeping everyone in the loop.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

:thanks


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Thanks


Scheduled downtimes would be good times for tiny chat parties.


----------

